# Butter, ghee, coconut oil.... how to extend shelf life?



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all:

I'm trying to figure out how I can store these items for longer than a year or two... 

Should I can them myself? 
Should I buy expensive cans of them? 
Should I put small portions in mylar?

And even if I do any/all of these things, how long will they last? The mylar bag company says that it gives a shelf life of 10, 15, 20 or more years. Of course, they are the ones selling them...

It seems silly of me to store a years worth of food without something to cook them in/with. And yet I don't really use a large amount of oils/butter per year anyway... I'm flummoxed... 

Help??


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a pin on pinterest on how to can butter in the oven. If you want me to find it just ask.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Freeze them if you are not able to rotate that much. . Ghee and coconut oil have pretty decent shelf life as packaged just on the shelf if left sealed. Palm oil is another good one. I think all mentioned here as well as olive oil would freeze well. Then your clock doesn't really start ticking until you thaw.


----------



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have the ability to freeze normal stuff let alone preps, but thanks for your response.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I believe butter can be powdered like eggs. Neither olive nor coconut are oils that go rancid quick or easy. Ghee if you mean green butter can be powdered just as good as butter.

How To Dehydrate Butter And 'Butter' Substitutes - SHTF & Prepping Central

This one kinda differenthttp://povertyprepping.blogspot.com/2013/10/dehydrated-butter-substitutes.html?m=1


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Teresa Tronier Photography: Butter in Your Food Storage

Pinterest has a wealth of prepping food knowledge.

If you store olive oil, make sure it's made in the US.


----------

